# All eyes open!



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

In these photos all eyes are open besides Walter's (the white one's) His eyes just opened 15 minutes ago and these pictures were taken yesterday.

The white one is looking so beautiful. His nose is dark gray and so is a spot on both of his ears and his tail as well.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awwwwww so precious, beautiful x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What gorgeous kittens and great pictures, well done Rachael


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks 


Right now they're all stacked up in a pile on top of each other.. Sleeping xx


So cute 

They're all putting on weight everyday and looking good 


9 days old today


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw great pictures!! beautiful babies:001_wub:

You keeping any of the babies?

D xx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think so. I promised my parents that if they let me foster them then I wouldn't even ask about taking any.. But if they change their mind.. Right now I have my heart set on the mommy xx

Here's some more. You can see Walters pretty gray spots better in the one of him here.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh just so very sweet....


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi luv the pics. want them all especially walter :thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Bunch of cuteys!! Nice to see them coming along well hun xx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Hehe 

Right now all I hear is "MEW! MEW! MEEEWWWW!!!"

and Sophie replying "Meow... Meow... Okay I get it! Shush already!"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're so beautiful Rachael!:001_tt1::001_tt1: I love Walter :001_tt1: Wish I could come over to Florida and get him . Credit to your love of them and their mummy :thumbup:


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful, second shot is brilliant.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

awww yay, they can see you now


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

They are amazingly cute and beautiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww they're beautiful, gorgeous photos. I love the one of the ginger yawning


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww they're beautiful, gorgeous photos. I love the one of the ginger yawning


That's my favorite one 

(The picture.. Not the cat )


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

was the white one pure white when it was born? I.e. have the grey bits developed over time? It might be going to be a colour point if this is the case.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

The spots developed over time. What is color point?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Colour point is like the markings on a Siamese - ears, face, legs and tail a darker shade than the main body. They are born white and the 'points' develop a little later.


----------



## rattiemum86 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww gorgeous kitties!! xx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

She doesn't really have it on her legs.. She has it on her foot I think.


----------

